# Small traces of blood in droppings



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I got this pigeon yesterday. He is emaciated and dehydrated and has a bad canker and the crop was filled with food so the medicine could hardly pass. Since then he popped a lot and the crop is emptier. I gave him a full metronidazole dose orally (like 40 mg) and also some injectable form of the same drug, yet, the disease seems to not be affected, as he continues to pass yellow - green droppings. 

From some point, the droppings started to present small traces of blood, visible in photo.

He also was /is heavily parasites by small insects, I noticed two types of lice (long and less long) and perhaps there are red mites too. The feathers on head are fallen and the skin looks affected by such parasite bites.

What is your idea,what can cause that blood?It continued to appear from around 10 PM yesterday to 3 AM today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Metro isn't going to work in one day. We keep telling you that. It will take days before you see improvement. He could have worms.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Poor lovely bird! Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Later he made just a bigger drop of blood. Now the crop got blocked by candida (I could prevented this by giving water soured with acv). He seems more alert and not suffering as in previous day but can't stand on legs. Maybe I can deblock the crop (I gave nystatin + acv) and give the medicine in time.

When do you think is opportune to give the dewormer? Unfortunately, I hav only a flubendazole - based drug.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not expert with the de wormer. But am hoping you will keep us posted on how the poor little guy is doing. Is he eating ok?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Andrie, you know better than me, unlike pain killers antibiotics take time to respond. consider 24-48 hours to show signs of recovery and when you have started some treatment pls give it a full course with right dose . 
How is the bird now? 
Do you see worms in poop?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

He died. As usual in my case (I think 90% of the birds that died to me), crop and the food in it become invaded by candida and water from crop entered the trachea. I should have taken care firstly of candida, I hope to remember next time.


He had several issues, some visible, some not, including advanced coccidiosis (that was making him drying alive). Before he died, he had moments of convulsions, apparently from big bowel pain. One of these convulsions lead to a bigger amount of water aspirated and death in few seconds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry. In fact by pic he seemed severely ill. I note that feral pigeons when caught are already in their advanced stage, else they won't let you catch them easily. So may be the reason they aren't curable many times.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Blood may have been indicative of cocci....
Would have given only warm electrolyte water, STOP double dosing same meds all the time, that alone can kill the bird, as Jay said, will not work in one dose or one day. Worm pills work in one dose one day, not parasites. 

Next time, first aid, warmth, hydration, rest food, medicate as needed.

Most of your birds die because they are too far gone by the time u get them...


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

CBL said:


> Blood may have been indicative of cocci....


Cocci is a permanent problem to my birds, adults, babies, all the ages. Right after writing this message I have to prepare some water medicine for cocci. When the droppings are bloody because of ccoci, the blood is uniformly mingled with the feces. In this case, the blood was in few distinct spots and was fresh. I remember similar blood spots at the bird that had taenia but maybe this one had roundworms.



> Next time, first aid, warmth, hydration, rest food, medicate as needed.


I did all these, ofcourse.



> Most of your birds die because they are too far gone by the time u get them...


In last months I saved some desperate cases. I think this one that died today and most that died to me could been saved if I would avoided some mistakes. Candida is the big problem at me.

Btw, do anybody know if fermented wheat bran water (in Romania is used for making a sour soup) can be used instead of acv? On Wikipedia it says that bran prevents nutrition (assimilation of nutrients). On other hand, it seems to me less aggressive as acv. I use acv mixed with water or food, at high concentration, in order to prevent candida.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What makes you think that it is always candida? Can be other things.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

AndreiS, am very sorry he didn't make it. Thank you for trying to save him.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> What makes you think that it is always candida? Can be other things.


Because it doesn't appear until I give antibiotics, though sometimes the bird is already heavily infested with candida, sometimes visible in mouth. 

Also, often I try to wash the crop, introducing water with acv, massaging and then extracting the water and so on. I did this this time and the white clots of candida appeared as usual. 



Thank you Cwebster!


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Lately I had another pigeon making similar droppings, fluorescent yellow urates - green feces (probably contaminated by the first pigeon). When I administered a Lincospectin injection, the aspect of droppings returned to relatively normal in an hour and he stopped being somnolent. So it was bacterial.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

An antibiotic doesn't work that quickly. If his droppings changed, then they would have anyway.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

By injection their effect is much faster, as the drug enters the blood in matter of minutes,it doesn't have to circulate the digestive system first. 

Since yesterday those kind of droppings have not returned. The bird got candida (droppings only with urates in the morning) but situation will probably solve.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Injection or not. No drug works that fast.


----------

